# اللهجة المصرية : صعبان



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

ممكن اعرف معنى كلمة ( صعبان ) في الكلام الآتي

صعبان عليّ جفاك.. بعد اللي شفته في حبك
مش قادر انسى رضاك.. أيام ودادك وقربك
لكن اعمل إيه ..وانا قلبي لسه صعبان عليه
صعبان عليه انه اتمنى ..جنة قربك
ونال مراده واتهنى .. بنعيم حبك

وشكراً


----------



## akhooha

وعليكم السلام
أعتقد ان كلمة "صعبان" هي ﺻﻴﻐﺔ المبالغة ﺗﺪل ﻋﻠﻰ اﻟﻜﺜﺮة و اﻟﺰﻳﺎدة فقط ومعناها "صَعْب آخر الصعوبة" أو "صعب غاية الصعوبة"٠​


----------



## cherine

في مصر نستخدم "صعبان عليَّ" بمعنى "يؤسفني" أو "أشعر بالأسى/بالحزن بسبب كذا"


----------



## A doctor

اذن يا اخي

ما معنى صعبان عليّ جفاك ؟

وما معنى وانا قلبي لسه صعبان عليه ؟

وما معنى صعبان عليه انه اتمنى جنة قربك ؟

اعذرني على قصر فهمي


----------



## إسكندراني

أولا كلام شيرين هو الدقيق
ثانيا جملك لا أفهمها لأن الأغاني سطورها تتعلق ببعض
فلا يمكنك أن تعطيني سطر وحده


----------



## cherine

amro hakami said:


> ما معنى صعبان عليّ جفاك ؟


يؤسفني/ يُحزنني أن تجافيني (تبتعد عني، تقسو عليّ)


> وما معنى وانا قلبي لسه صعبان عليه ؟


وأنا قلبي مازال يشعر بالحزن


> وما معنى صعبان عليه انه اتمنى جنة قربك ؟


يؤسفني/يحزنني أنه تمنى التنعُّم بقربك أو الشعور بالسعادة لقربك مني


----------

